# Shelby's RestorationHardware



## RjAFX

Set #1

The World's Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack 

Tomy and Racemasters all over it

My box is pretty messed up.




What it says on the outside of box. My set was used, yet came with the two SRT's pictured.




K1108; Is that the set number, serial number? 


Just got it, cars yet to be cleaned.






Seems the first set is pretty straight forward. Seem's to have came with cars as pictured with SRT chassis. 

My set did come with tune up instructions for the SG+

If you have either set post what chassis it came with, and a picture of the imprint on the bottom.

If you have the cars from either set post what chassis they came to you with.

It is set two that the chassis are in question. SRT's or MG or both.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Here is set #2. Box is in good shape, cars need a little work. Seems the front bumper/cowl does not stay on very well. Better car pics coming.











Note the bar codes are the same for both sets.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I have asked if posts 240-275 in Complete Sets thread could be moved over here.

Have no idea how to locate the mods, so I hope it happens.


----------



## docsho

MSwaterlogged said:


> Here is set #2. Box is in good shape, cars need a little work. Seems the front bumper/cowl does not stay on very well. Better car pics coming.
> 
> 
> So what is under your chromies?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

docsho said:


> MSwaterlogged said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is set #2. Box is in good shape, cars need a little work. Seems the front bumper/cowl does not stay on very well. Better car pics coming.
> 
> 
> So what is under your chromies?
> 
> 
> 
> Mega-G just like everyone else that I have heard from so far.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...


----------



## RjAFX

Do you have RH set 1 or 2, what chassis came with yours? Was it new or used when you opened the box?

Did you just get your hands on the cars, what chassis did they show up with?

,and why does the Gold 7 and Sliver 37 say Special Edition on the side? When I first got back into AFX (slot cars) back in October.....I started seeing these ShelbyCoupes. I thought the cars that said Special Edition were the cars that came in the RH sets. Took awhile before I found out otherwise. Would have been nice if they left that off.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I think the special edition cars were only released in Australia. Something that was made for Toy Traders (the Australia version of Racemasters), however I do not know for certain.

BTW: DOCSHO, SGMAN, Me, Manyslots, blue55conv and Alan all have chrome set cars with MG chassis. Have not found anyone yet with SRT.


----------



## RjAFX

Leaning heavy toward MG when it says STR on the box.

All with MG chassis

MSwaterlogged 
DOCSHO
SGMAN 
Manyslots
blue55conv
Alan

Anyone with a SRT chassis?


----------



## swamibob

63 3/4 running feet! I think that's the biggest set TOMY ever put out. I also believe that's bigger than any of the older AFX or original Aurora sets. WOW! If I found one of those when I was a kid i'd be in 7th heaven.  I had a thing for not only grabbing as many cars as I could when I was young, but also as much track as I could. Especially when the value was really good. 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

swamibob said:


> 63 3/4 running feet! I think that's the biggest set TOMY ever put out. I also believe that's bigger than any of the older AFX or original Aurora sets. WOW! If I found one of those when I was a kid i'd be in 7th heaven.  I had a thing for not only grabbing as many cars as I could when I was young, but also as much track as I could. Especially when the value was really good.
> 
> Tom


It's a heck of a set that's for sure......It would keep kids interested unlike the 8.5ft tracks kids tire of in 30 minutes. Then Mom says to Dad, I told he wouldn't play with it. That's when Dad shouldn't give up and go out and find 20ft track to add to it. Once kids get to open those cars up on a long straight they'll like it a lot more.

Everyone with set one or two, please post a photo of the imprint on the bottom of the box.
Also what chassis does your box say is inside.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

swamibob said:


> 63 3/4 running feet! I think that's the biggest set TOMY ever put out. I also believe that's bigger than any of the older AFX or original Aurora sets. WOW! If I found one of those when I was a kid i'd be in 7th heaven.  I had a thing for not only grabbing as many cars as I could when I was young, but also as much track as I could. Especially when the value was really good.
> 
> Tom


It was basically the Giant road race set rebranded with cobras instead of Indy/F-1 cars.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Just added a foot of track....Worlds Greatest ya know.

Noticed no price on the bottom of your set Charlie.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Nope, guess they could sell it for whatever they wanted to!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Nope, guess they could sell it for whatever they wanted to!


Always nice for a retailer to have a preset imprinted price.....then when they mark it down the customer can see it's truly marked down.


----------



## blue55conv

RjAFX said:


> Leaning heavy toward MG when it says STR on the box.
> 
> All with MG chassis
> 
> MSwaterlogged
> DOCSHO
> SGMAN
> Manyslots
> blue55conv
> Alan
> 
> Anyone with a SRT chassis?


My chrome cars are MG.


----------



## vansmack2

There is one of these sets on EBAY now (3/27/15). It is "THE WORLD'S GREATEST SHELBY SLOT CAR RACE TRACK" with the #7 and #15 cars with SRT chassis. Anyone interested had better be fast because it is BUY IT NOW.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-WORLDS-...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a00b6d290


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dang don't know how I missed it. It is gone. I even searched this morning.


----------



## RjAFX

Well that was fast. I got the email about a reply on this subject. Came right into the forum, clicked the link and the set is SOLD, SOLD, SOLD.

Great price in my mind.....chit.


Charlie, I searched at least three times today for anything Shelby Daytona Coupe. Tried a number of different wordings. Set full names, part names, with Shelby without, and nothing.


----------



## vansmack2

It was not listed for long. I saw it, posted, and gone shortly after that. It was posted at 9:53 am Pacific Time. I saw it about noon.


----------



## RjAFX

That went quick .... and I never found the bloody thing after searching 3-4 times today. I don't know why things don't show up in searches. I would have loved to snatch it up if not just to pass it on to Charlie. The price was more than right.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
The listing does have a good picture of the inside tray that you want to duplicate. I would have grabbed it as well. I may have searched too early for it and missed it. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir ...... I'm going have to make all that for my set that was gutted when I got my hands on it.

PS: I saved the pictures


----------



## GT40

Guys
AFX slot car set.
Should get you there,

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> AFX slot car set.
> Should get you there,
> 
> gt40


That's the first search I do each time I sign on. In fact did that search 2 minutes ago for the 6th time today.

I start like this
AFX Slot Car Set
Tomy Slot Car Set
Tomy AFX Slot Car Set
Then to the full name of each set. 
Then the numbers and colors of the cars .... lol


----------



## MSwaterlogged

The problem is you never know what the seller is going to call the darn things. I bought a cobra daytona that was listed as a Ferrari GT! Wanted the cobra, knew it was a cobra, so not a problem when I bought it.


----------



## RjAFX

Like the guy that listed them as Camaro and Corvette.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> That's the first search I do each time I sign on. In fact did that search 2 minutes ago for the 6th time today.
> 
> I start like this
> AFX Slot Car Set
> Tomy Slot Car Set
> Tomy AFX Slot Car Set
> Then to the full name of each set.
> Then the numbers and colors of the cars .... lol


Also search for Shelby set, Tomy Shelby set, Shelby track, etc.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> The problem is you never know what the seller is going to call the darn things. I bought a cobra daytona that was listed as a Ferrari GT! Wanted the cobra, knew it was a cobra, so not a problem when I bought it.


I often see items listed incorrectly, like Tomy cars listed as Tyco, and vice versa.


----------



## GT40

Guys
Tip of the day - pay-bay :thumbsup:
no name slot cars/ unknow slot cars :freak:
I've seen smoking deals here.

The other day I gave you guys a heads up on Goodwill A few weeks ago someone had two of the Shelby sets, no shipping had to pick up, it was close tome but I didn't get to bid on them.
try this
shopgoodwill.com :hat:

Did anybody have any luck, just asking.

gt40:wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Have been looking on Goodwill, seen some slot car stuff but did not see those sets. May have been before I started looking. A bit to far for me to pick up though.


----------



## RjAFX

This is what I get 100% of my Goodwill visits, no matter what I type.


----------



## GT40

AFX :thumbsup:
Please try this I'm telling you it's a good place to look
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/

search
slot cars
race cars
race sets
Hope this gets you in the front door, they did fix the shipping now it a set fee and it's way cheaper than before

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Got it ..... and it works.

ThankYouSir

Restoration in order.


----------



## GT40

AFX
Glad to help, happy hunting.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Nothing to be found yet this morning.....been on the hunt.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Me too, if you find something and bid on it, let me know so I don't "fight" you.


----------



## RjAFX

That I will brother.....if I find the first set as buy it now at a good price I'm buying on the spot. Then you can buy it from me. Only thing I am really missing is the chrome 15, and, or the chrome set. Only really need the car, and not all that worried about it. I just have a bug up my arse to find the first set for you.

Guess I'd like to have a better first set box.


----------



## Super G Man

*restoration hardware set*

Most of the Restoration Sets I have seen listed are "mis-listed" which tells me they are being bought and sold by picker type people who are not necessarily slot people. A slot head would know what the Restoration Hardware set was and list it as such not as "World's Greatest blah blah blah with no mention of AFX. 
I came upon a thread on another board from 2012 about these sets with a response from "Wahoo" in the thread advising that Carol Shelby approved the design of the black and silver cars from edition 1. Thought that was interesting. Charlie can tell you who Wahoo is.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

SG,
Agreed, trying to figure out what to search for can be a challenge. Steve at Racemasters told me that the Shelby company had to approve the sets as he was pretty particular about what his name was on.

Also the package we talked about is on the way to you.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Your sending me a gift .....? Well thank you Charlie!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
If you noticed the post was directed to SG Man!
Sorry not for you this time <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

Well pissoff then ....


----------



## Super G Man

*restoration Hardware set*

Easy pardner, not dumping you yet. Volunteered to see if I can fix, make or paint the #13 Cobra bumper for Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Easy pardner, not dumping you yet. Volunteered to see if I can fix, make or paint the #13 Cobra bumper for Charlie


Well someone has to do it ....... lol.


----------



## RjAFX

Code stamped on the bottom

Charlie's J2209F0910
Mine K1108

Would like to see a few more.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Code stampped on the bottom
> 
> Charlie's J2209F0910 (2nd set)
> Mine K1108 (1st set)
> 
> Would like to see a few more.


Two different sets, see above.


----------



## RjAFX

5am search comes up dry ........

Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## asennafan

Here's your #15 Chrome Cobra Coupe from the Restoration Hardware Set, and the guy only wants, wait for it, $225!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-T...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487f3fa736


----------



## RjAFX

Yepper told Charlie I bought it for him......then there will be my charged tacked on top of it.

Search fee
Finders fee
Buying fee
Credit card fee
Handling fee
Postal fee
Delivery fee
Pick up fee
Opening fee
Un-wrapping fee
Inspection fee


and then all the fee's to send it to him, not sure what those will be, but I bet tape will be involved. Like tape fee, taper fee, assistant tapers fee etc.

"Your" "buying this very rare Tomy AFX". Who, not me, not anyone I know.


----------



## white_n_az

Hey - at least the guy is offering free shipping 

Still have 4 days to get in on the bidding action (actually, there aren't any bids)


----------



## vansmack2

white_n_az said:


> Hey - at least the guy is offering free shipping
> 
> Still have 4 days to get in on the bidding action (actually, there aren't any bids)


I am one of those non-bidders! Yee-haw!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I am one of those non-bidders! Yee-haw!


,and you're doing a good job at it.

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Wonder if he will find anyone willing to spend that much?


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Wonder if he will find anyone willing to spend that much?


I bet some spandex wearing, *******, hillbilly, pigeon hunt'n, barefoot, doctor buys that fool thing.

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## GT40

WOW
I hope you find a cheaper one then that, I'd say it's a little on the high side or he is.
Seeing that's a Mega G car, Should be more of them out there
Hope you find a better deal.

gt40


----------



## Super G Man

*Complete Set*



RjAFX said:


> I bet some spandex wearing, *******, hillbilly, pigeon hunt'n, barefoot, doctor buys that fool thing.



Holy Crap! Are you having me watched? Leave out the barefoot and it is me to a
"T"


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Holy Crap! Are you having me watched? Leave out the barefoot and it is me to a
> "T"



HeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaawDr.G

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok Dr.G ..... he dropped the price. It's all yours, lol.



The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

$50 drop in two days, at that rate, it might be affordable in a week or two.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> $50 drop in two days, at that rate, it might be affordable in a week or two.


Needs to cause it looks to be well used .....


----------



## RjAFX

Down to $174.99 ...... Keep on com'n, still way way to much.

$65 on all those scratches would be good. All those scratches may be hi-lighted by the camera, yet $175 is still wayway to high.

WayWay, like my new word ?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Down to $174.99 ...... Keep on com'n, still way way to much.
> 
> $65 on all those scratches would be good. All those scratches may be hi-lighted by the camera, yet $175 is still wayway to high.
> 
> WayWay, like my new word ?


The scratches may look worse in the photo, but there is also a small chip on one of the black roof stripes. Way too much dude!


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir ...... left side.


----------



## RjAFX

Down to $149.99 another $75 maybe it'll sell. Raise of hands, who here has paid more than $50. for this car?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Down to $149.99 another $75 maybe it'll sell. Raise of hands, who here has paid more than $50. for this car?


Getting cheaper fast. Who will buy it if it gets down to $50? Any takers?


----------



## RjAFX

I'll take another one at $50.

Well as long as Brian, Tim, and my Son pay me. I've spent my monthly slot car cash buying for others.


----------



## white_n_az

I was thinking more like $40 myself - I would just race it anyway.


----------



## RjAFX

Down to $125.00. What's that, $100.00 off?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

He must be desperate to get it sold. Obviously either he is reading this thread or being told he is out in left field.


----------



## white_n_az

I don't think that is how selling items on eBay is supposed to work. I thought you opened the bidding at a low price and let people bid against each other. 

The guy obviously wants to ensure that he doesn't have credibility. Obviously I have no chance of buying it with my cap being $40 and others willing to pay $50. My guess is by the time it gets that low, the free shipping isn't going to happen.


----------



## vansmack2

There is now a second listing for a number 15 car by the same seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-T...550?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487f59a85e


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> There is now a second listing for a number 15 car by the same seller.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-T...550?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487f59a85e



YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa with the same set of pictures, at least taken at the same time. He has the same shirt on......lol. Which one should I buy, both?

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## vansmack2

First one sold for $110.


----------



## RjAFX

I figured it would drop to $100.00 before it sold, almost made it. The second looks to be a BIT nicer. Guess I'll buy that one too......lol


----------



## hifisapi

vansmack2 said:


> First one sold for $110.


end of thread for me............


----------



## RjAFX

hifisapi said:


> end of thread for me............


When did the thread start for you?

RestorationHardwareThread.......May go on longer then they sold the sets.

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## RjAFX

Second holding at $110.00 ......


The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Second holding at $110.00 ......


It probably will stay at that for a while, since the first one sold for that.


----------



## white_n_az

went from bid price at $149 to 'buy it now' at $110
shipping is still free
I can get 3 brand new cars for that money


----------



## RjAFX

Sure will ..... he's feel'n frisky.


If under $100.00 I might snatch it up, this one is a tad nicer. Key word "might", only if Tim, Brian, and my Son get over here and pay me some money. All my slot car money is out for the month, not spent on me. I got one car from Charlie, and two from Mike. Charlie is paid but I still owe Mike for one. Brian is stopping on his way to work to pay part of his bill.....If he does I'll have the cash to send Mike. I told my Wife I'd spend no more than blahblah a month and want to stick to it.

Don't even try, the sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## white_n_az

You can get pretty much the same thing for $29 from Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/AFX-Daytona-C...KO/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1433436339&sr=8-25

That includes free shipping (Prime)

Why would anyone pay that kind of money? For the Restoration Hardware tie-in?


----------



## RjAFX

DrSuperGMan you have something waiting on paypal.


Don't even try, the sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## racindad

white_n_az said:


> You can get pretty much the same thing for $29 from Amazon...
> http://www.amazon.com/AFX-Daytona-C...KO/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1433436339&sr=8-25
> 
> That includes free shipping (Prime)
> 
> Why would anyone pay that kind of money? For the Restoration Hardware tie-in?


Because of rarity. $29 buys you the common, re-released #9 chrome cobra. $110 buys you the rare, scarce, set-only #15 chrome cobra. Yes, collectors can be crazy!


----------



## RjAFX

Don't even try, the sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## white_n_az

racindad said:


> Because of rarity. $29 buys you the common, re-released #9 chrome cobra. $110 buys you the rare, scarce, set-only #15 chrome cobra. Yes, collectors can be crazy!


Let me see if I understand this.

Chrome cobra with new Mega G with red stripes and #9 is $29.
Chrome cobra limited availability used Mega G with black stripes is $110

Cars are for almost all purposes identical.

I understand collectors value and myself, buy cars to race them.

But I see the same people griping/chortling about the greed of sellers of limited availability cars for high prices are the same ones who are willing to pay the high prices thereby driving up the prices. This I see as funny. Agreed - collectors can be crazy!


----------



## RjAFX

So mine is paid for, that fills out the series of Daytona Coupes for me, all 13 different paint jobs, and the other one. Really didn't take to long to come up with all of them, and didn't pay more than $50 for any car. When taking trades into consideration and the money I had in the cars I traded away, I have an average $23.80 per ShelbyDaytonaCoupe. Now I might go after RH set two, with or without the cars.

SuperGMan .... thanks for selling me that first harder to come by number 13 car, I like that car the most, not to mention the chrome 15 you sold me. More than that the friendship made. May just use it in our GT class, no not really ..... 

I'll keep racing my Monza GT's while some buy brand new cars to put on the track


Working on a black one (Krylon MAXX Matte Black)


and Porsche 917's


working on a white one (Krylon MAXX Satin White)


What I call (prime) is buying a used SRT Chaparral for (edit $9.99), to run. No need to spend $28 bucks on Amazon. I put the SRT in some other body, running this in our BSRT 905 class.
 

Have boxes full of used cars people have bought on Amazon, and the like for $28 bucks, that I pick up here and there for "nothing" at times. I love people that buy new stuff to race because I have all types of bodies to be used on the track.


Then I have boxes and boxes full of mint cars in my collection. Some of which people bought on Amazon. Some cars they never used, some still in the package. When they got tired of slot cars, they turn around and sell the stuff for pennies on the dollar, that's (prime) to me. 



How long will it be before us collectors pick up your no longer wanted slot cars/track at a yard sale for pennies on a dollar?


Yes Mam, I'll give you $5.00 for those 4 AFX racesets and the 12 cars, I'll take all the broken stuff, and parts. Oh you want $10.00 for the brand new SG+ DaytonaCoupe still in the package? Will ya take $5.00 seeing I'm taking all the other junk off your hands? After all you got free shipping with Prime. Thank you Mam!

To bad the "100% complete near MINT condition Super International 4 lane set with the four cars didn't have a DaytonaCoupe in the box, that would have brought my average price per DaytonaCoupe down more. My Wife paid $9.90 for that near new set at GoodWill. What do those cost with Amazon (Prime)?

The sky is a different color in his world.

He's as smart as a toilet seat, yet not as useful.


----------



## RjAFX

Four hours to go on the second one he listed. Price is holding at $110.00. 

Come on drop it to $50 so one of us buy it. I want it, I'm sure a few others in this thread want it. Drop the price you made good money on that CraigsList find.

Really it's to bad he didn't get the original $225.00 would have brought the value of ours up. He gave it a good try. Was funny watching it come down towards reality.

The sky is a different color in his world.
He's as smart as a toilet seat, yet not as useful.
For "you" that is to dense to get it.....I really don't want it, I have it.


----------



## RjAFX

Because they are NOT all the same.

Taken with flash


Taken without flash


Thank you SuperG Mike, Charlie, and MrVansMack


The sky is a different color in his world.
He's as smart as a toilet seat, yet not as useful.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Because they are NOT all the same.
> Thank you SuperG Mike, Charlie, and MrVansMack


Your welcome RJ.

I know RJ wanted to know my name, and I PM him on that. It is Dave (David) for any of you wondering. I am in the drought ridden, and now about 100 degrees, mess of a state California, in So. Cal., and have lived here nearly all my life.


----------



## RjAFX

Now a proper thank you

Dave, thank you for all the help locating DaytonaCoupes.

I'm sitting here in the desert that normally gets no rain to speak of. Hope you guys get some soon, but not the way Texas ended their drought

The second chrome 15 just ended unsold at $110.00 bucks.


The sky is a different color in his world.
He's as smart as a toilet seat, yet not as useful.


----------



## RjAFX

Today we run some more used cars people have bought new, and sold for penny's on the dollar. 



My GrandDaughter runs the 3* car, and my Wife runs the 8 car in our BSRT 905 class.


*note the 3 car has a stock SG+ in it at the time of the photo.


----------



## RjAFX

Long, long story that Charlie knows all about. Going to condense it to this.

I got another RestorationHardwareSetOne. Set was open, but un-used with the gold 7, and white 56 added. The price was more than right, more, more, more than right at $100.00


Wonder if numbnuts could get it delivered on Sunday with Amazon Prime at that price.

The box is 99.99% the same as my first set. The embossed code on the bottom is the same as my first set. The only difference is the price is NOT printed on the bottom.


Set cars have the SRT. The gold 7, and white 56 with SG+ show some use.


No price on the bottom, same embossed code as my other set. "K1108"


If you have either set.......post a good clear picture of the bottom of the box, tell us if it's set 1 or 2.


----------



## vansmack2

RJ you are racking up the cars and sets.


----------



## RjAFX

This set was delivered to my door not two hours ago. Was told this is the price, pay me now or it goes to someone else who want's it. 

The 56 has enough wear I just might put it on the track to see how it compares to my Monza wide body. Should be a little better, but I'm racing my Monza either way.


----------



## Super G Man

*restoration Hardware set*

Nice score RJ!


----------



## RjAFX

Lucky boy is all I can say .......one lucky boy.


----------



## RjAFX

Does anyone need RH set one box? Will trade it for something AFX.


See box in the very first post for condition.


----------



## RjAFX

Come on Guys post a picture of the bottom of your box. Really wanna see as many embossed codes as possible. 

Still finding SRT's set one, and MG' set two, even though set two box says SRT's are included.


----------



## RjAFX

Another set 1 on ebay.

Item #121678080441


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I have seen this one several times. So far no takers, think he just keeps relisting it.


----------



## RjAFX

I thought I saw that box before.....


----------



## RjAFX

Got an ebay notification that the item ends soon. So I go look, and it ends in 29 days and 23 hours.....guess it relisted.


----------



## oneredz

What is the layout? It looks like the one from the Giant set.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> What is the layout? It looks like the one from the Giant set.


No idea what the layout of either is. I know the RH set is a few inches larger as they are advertised.

The set is all about the cars, tiz the only place the Black #7, and the Silver #15 came from.

Read and see photo's above.


----------



## Super G Man

*Restoration Hardware*

Layout is the same as the Giant


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Layout is the same as the Giant


It's good .... someone always knows, or has the answer.


----------



## RjAFX

He put up pictures of the nose of the cars after I made the request....they are scared up a bit. Set might be worth $175.00 with the cars in that condition.


----------



## racindad

Same with (I think) a couple extra 6" straights so it can be a foot longer (63.5 vs. 62.5). That way it's "bigger than the Giant."



Super G Man said:


> Layout is the same as the Giant


----------



## Super G Man

*Restoration Hardware*

Guard rails are gray. The paint on the terminal track, criscross track is also gray.


----------



## RjAFX

,and I have to say, I like the grey.


----------



## Super G Man

*restoration Hardware set*

The question of what cars come with RH Edition 2 has been answered. This item popped up on the auction site BIN so I grabbed it for a very good price. It was listed as new but has been opened and re-sealed. Box is rough on one end and something has been spilled on it but contents are NIB. Embossed number on box bottom is J2209F0010. Cars are still in the bag and are Mega G even though the box says SRT.


----------



## RjAFX

Looks like a sealed deal when it comes to the cars ....


----------



## oneredz

Is there a way for you to scan and post the track layout(s) from this set?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

oneredz said:


> Is there a way for you to scan and post the track layout(s) from this set?


Pretty sure it is the same as the giant set. I have the many of the layouts on my website.

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum#!setmegag/cc63

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Yepper, seems all of our set two cars are MG, and Mikes sealed cars sure seals the deal for me. Looks like the embossed code on the bottom is the same as Charlies. The first set has a different embossed code, and it's the same on both of my sets....

One of my sets has the price printed on the box the other does not, pictures above.....

Mike what year is printed on the bottom of your box?


----------



## Super G Man

*Restoration Hardware set*

Box is dated 2009


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Box is dated 2009


That stays the same also......Set One 2008, and Set Two 2009. So far nothing marked 2007 or 2010. The only thing out of sorts is the marking that Set Two has SRT chassis. We have only seen them with the MG chassis.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

And if you notice, the first set box is "signed" by Shelby, the second is not.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> And if you notice, the first set box is "signed" by Shelby, the second is not.


Yeah I forgot all about that Charlie.


----------



## Super G Man

*Shelby Set*

Well the old saying "When all else fails read the instructions" seems to apply here. I pulled the paperwork from both sets and on the back of the owners manual for RH Edition 2 it says that the SRT cars have been replaced by Mega G Cars. Edition 2 is part# 71240 and the description of the cars is Collector Series Cars. Edition 1 is part# 9951 and the car description is Collector Series-CLEAR-Cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Read the instructions ...... are you mad?

Set two .... I don't have any to read.


----------



## Super G Man

*Shelby Set*

RJ

I was making fun of myself. Had the paperwork all the time never read it until today.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> RJ
> 
> I was making fun of myself. Had the paperwork all the time never read it until today.


,and I was making fun of you for reading it.....lol


----------



## fhdavid52

I just found one of these sets in the local thrift store. I had no idea what it was as I had never seen one. There isn't any AFX or TOMY on the box, but as I looked at the box, I was thinking this looks like its TYCO or AFX. The box was open and the cars were gone,... probably stolen. I picked up a piece of track and saw what it was. I took the box up to the register and purchased it. When I got home I inventoried the set and it's complete. All of the track, the guard rails, contollers and power pack is there along with the instuctions and track plans. It looks like the original cars that came in the set are going to be difficult to find. Any suggestions on what I should consider as substitute cars for this set?


----------



## Super G Man

*Restoration Hardware set*

Which edition do you have?


----------



## fhdavid52

Super G Man said:


> Which edition do you have?


I have set #2.


----------



## fhdavid52

The thrift store that I got my set from gets all of their stock from the Vietnam Vets - at least that is what I see on the trucks delivering there.


----------



## RjAFX

Set two runs the chrome ShelbyDaytonaCoupes with a MegaG chassis. The chrome #15 only came in that set. The chrome #9 came in the set, and as a single, and can be bought most any place including ebay.

Set Two Cars
Chrome #9 with red stripes
Chrome #15 with black stripes

Set One Cars
Black #7 with white stripes
Silver #15 with black stripes

It's the cars that make the set so wanted. I have set one, I do not have set two. I have all the cars, so it doesn't matter to me if I come across set two or not. I have more track than I know what to do with so if I came across a set two with or without the track I might buy it if the price was right. Like I said it's all about the cars.

It's all about the cars, but in my book they are HISTORIC sets for a couple reasons


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Well, thanks to Mike I think we can lay this to rest. The mystery is pretty well solved!


----------



## Super G Man

*Shelby Set*

Like RJ says, the Edition 2 cars are hard but not impossible to find. The chrome #9 can be had easily, The #15 will be hard although several have appeared on the auction site this summer. If the #15 is too pricey there are plenty of other good looking Cobras out there that will look cool in its place. Great Find!


----------



## RjAFX

David, these are the two I like most.


Pick your poison


my likes are in this order
Blue 13
Silver 15
Blue 9
Gold 7
Black 7
Blue 5
Silver 37
Red 59 Scuderia
Red 59
White 56
Chrome 15
Blue 6
Chrome 9

I do not like chrome cars, but the chrome 15 looks damn good with the black stripes.


----------



## fhdavid52

Nice looking collection of cars.


----------



## RjAFX

fhdavid52 said:


> Nice looking collection of cars.


Like I said....."pick your poison" they are a good looking AFX cars.

David I got a decent picture of all of them together, less the clear body.



I really like these, and don't mind showing them off. That said I have to thank Mike,Dave,Dale,and Charlie again. Without them I would not have all of them.


----------



## vansmack2

!!! SOLD !!!


There is another Shelby set on EBay with the #7 and #15 cars. The #15 has a G-Plus chassis, instead of an SRT, but that is easy to fix. It is $150 But It Now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carroll-She...RACESET-AFX-/361376634591?hash=item5423b9d6df


----------



## RjAFX

Just took a quick peek.....The 15 car has a broken spoiler.....damn.


----------



## RjAFX

Sold ......


----------



## MSwaterlogged

And it is sold!

RJ beat me to it <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

The $300.00 set is still there. That's just to much money no matter how ya add it up. Add two used non rare Daytona's, and it's still to much.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

here is a copy of the statement in the Restoration Hardware #2 set. Thanks to SG Man for the copy of the layout, etc. he sent me for the website.


----------



## RjAFX

Don't need any more proof then that. Those MG chassis had us wondering for a while. Then set 1 that just sold one body had an old G+ in it. How it ended up with a G+ is anyone's guess.


----------



## Super G Man

*Shelby Set*

Someone made an offer that was accepted




RjAFX said:


> The $300.00 set is still there. That's just to much money no matter how ya add it up. Add two used non rare Daytona's, and it's still to much.


----------



## RjAFX

I made an offer weeks ago, it was turned down. I have two each of the cars, and I sure don't need more track to store. I'm glad someone that may take care of the cars got it.


----------



## fhdavid52

GT40 said:


> AFX :thumbsup:
> Please try this I'm telling you it's a good place to look
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/
> 
> search
> slot cars
> race cars
> race sets
> Hope this gets you in the front door, they did fix the shipping now it a set fee and it's way cheaper than before
> 
> gt40 :wave:


Just wanted to say thanks for pointing out this site. I just made a Great purchase there and I would never have know about it, if someone hadn't shared the information.


----------



## RjAFX

fhdavid52 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for pointing out this site. I just made a Great purchase there and I would never have know about it, if someone hadn't shared the information.


David (I'm guessing)

Charlie aka MSwaterlogged
Dale aka GT40
Dave aka Vansmack
Mike aka superGman

These are good Guys. They will help you with "anything"!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

fhdavid52 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for pointing out this site. I just made a Great purchase there and I would never have know about it, if someone hadn't shared the information.


So what did you get? Post pics!


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah ....... What did you get? Oh and you better post pictures......or, or something will happen!


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Oh and you better post pictures......or, or something will happen!


We will sick our pack of wild dogs on you.....lol.


----------



## fhdavid52

I will post a picture when I get it. It's the #3 master set of Star Trek Micromachines. There are 16 micromachines in the box and it's the rarest of the 3 mastersets. The price range on Ebay is from $60 for one that has a damaged box, and was missing a ship to $200+ for a complete set in decent condition. I paid $9.99 for the set (I was the only bidder) and about $10 to ship it. The pictures aren't great, but it looks like all the ships are there, and like there might be a tear in the box on the upper right hand corner. I will update when I get it. 

There was quite a few race sets and cars for sale. I got the best results with the letters AFX in the search engine. I also looked at the trains. I just put the words Train Set into the search and got the most replies.


----------



## RjAFX

Ahhhhhh who's watch'n the dogs?


----------



## vansmack2

fhdavid52 said:


> .There was quite a few race sets and cars for sale. I got the best results with the letters AFX in the search engine. I also looked at the trains. I just put the words Train Set into the search and got the most replies.


Good info, thanks!


----------



## GT40

Always glad to help out.
Sounds like you made the deal of the week club.
Enjoy.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Always glad to help out.
> Sounds like you made the deal of the week club.
> Enjoy.
> 
> gt40


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah take a bow while your at it. Just be sure to get a video.....cause I wanna see it happen.....lol.


----------



## GT40

RJ
I'm going to set the dogs loose and head them in your direction it may take a few day for them to get to you but they always get their target. 
It's always a blast when you get a great deal, you should know that RJ
Your always making great deal my friend, and sharing info is what were all about right
that why I'm going to send you a message later on today.

gt40

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale I'll keep my GrandDaughter in the house, and a steak hang'n from the light pole.


----------



## GT40

RJ
That more information then I need
Some of the dogs are vegetarians what are you going to do about that pal.
were killing this thread OK

GT40


----------



## RjAFX

A couple good pictures of the RH set cars.

SET ONE

SET TWO

A touch fuzzy because of low light.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Those chrome cars are HARD to photo correctly. Yours came out pretty good.


----------



## RjAFX

Took with my NEW phone. My old phone was knocked into a sink of water. My new phone is the same as my old phone, a Samsung Note3. I have been down most of the day, just started feeling better the last few hours so I'm reloading everything back into my phone, and tablet.

Charlie ya know I'm not a fan of chrome cars.....never have been. I think this #15 chrome with black is the best looking chrome car ever......at least to me.


----------



## fhdavid52

fhdavid52 said:


> I will post a picture when I get it. It's the #3 master set of Star Trek Micromachines. There are 16 micromachines in the box and it's the rarest of the 3 mastersets. The price range on Ebay is from $60 for one that has a damaged box, and was missing a ship to $200+ for a complete set in decent condition. I paid $9.99 for the set (I was the only bidder) and about $10 to ship it. The pictures aren't great, but it looks like all the ships are there, and like there might be a tear in the box on the upper right hand corner. I will update when I get it.
> 
> There was quite a few race sets and cars for sale. I got the best results with the letters AFX in the search engine. I also looked at the trains. I just put the words Train Set into the search and got the most replies.


I said I would post a picture of my find. I know it is not slot car related, but anyhow, here it is. This is the set I found at the goodwill website. Paid $22 for it shipped.


----------



## RjAFX

Heck yes.......when a deal is a deal go for it. Glad ya got it...I posted a better DaytonaCoupeGroup photo back a page or two David....I hope you saw it.


----------



## RjAFX

I meant to put this in here.....put it in the wrong thread, so now I need to add it here.

This set 1 has relisted.....black 7 still has the wrong chassis in it. ebay item number 361383905916.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Spoiler broken on the silver car, wrong chassis on the black car. Still asking $150 for it. What chassis is that on the black car anyway?

EDIT: OK, just saw other thread and it is an Amrock (sp?) chassis. Don't have any of those.


----------



## RjAFX

Pretty rough for $150.00. The black car is scuffed up a bit also......Maybe worth $100.00, but not any more, at least to me.

EDIT:EDIT:EDIT: Looked at it again. No power pack, one controller, maybe worth $75 bucks.


----------



## RjAFX

I asked if he had the correct chassis for the black #7 and he told me no. I made an offer and he told me no.....oh well.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Can't stay away from them can you RJ?


----------



## Super G Man

*Shelby Restoration Hardware*

That's what you get for trying to "lowball" him. I would accept a $25 offer either!






RjAFX said:


> I asked if he had the correct chassis for the black #7 and he told me no. I made an offer and he told me no.....oh well.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> That's what you get for trying to "lowball" him. I would accept a $25 offer either!


Well GeeeeeeeeMan I thought he'd jump on that.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just noticed there are at least 3 sets up for bid on ebay. Did you know that according to one seller, it costs $104.70 to ship one of those. Must be delivered by limousine.  Another one ships for $24.00. Go figure.


----------



## RjAFX

Go figure is right.


----------



## GT40

Guys
That sounds like a scammer to me, he must have this thumb on the scale like the butcher use to until someone cut it off, this thumb I mean.

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

Another set for sale. #7 and #15 cars.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Carroll...510712?hash=item2ca575a178:g:HA0AAOSwwE5WZOrJ


----------



## RjAFX

I "might" go after set two if it came up on ebay. I'd want a box that's in real good condition, and the 15 car would have to be an eight or better. There are five set boxes I want, and RH set 2 is one of them.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Hang in there they will show up someday.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Hang in there they will show up someday.
> 
> gt40


YesSir ..... The day may come.


----------

